# XD 40 Sub Comp



## Johnson S (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello,
New to site, have a question about my new XD 40 Sub. I plan to carry now after going to range. It performs very well and I am pleased with the quality and size.
Can anyone recommend a good brand of hollow points that they have used and will not have issues feeding in the XD. I would not like to be spending $2. a bullet but just good spread of lead and no feed problems. 

Johnson S


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I use Hydra Shok's as my defense ammo. Not a problem feeding or firing. I have the service model .40, but it shouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I use Hydrashocks in my XD9SC.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've gone through 100+ rounds of Winchester Ranger 124 gr without any issues. They are much cheaper than GoldDots and Hydrashoks.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

+1 Hydra's


----------



## ClayBreaker08 (Sep 9, 2008)

+1 on the hydras...........issued by the FBI, and to my buddies who are local police officers = good enough for me :smt023


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont think you will have a feed issue no matter what brand of ammo you use...I had a SC40 and I put several hundred rounds through it...All different brands...no problem at all....I have a service 45 and service 9 both of which are XD...The 45 has had well over 1,000 rounds through it and several hundred through the 9...Not even a hiccup from any of the XD's....


----------

